# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Hỏi về cài đặt Motor Tuning trong mach 3

## skyway.cdt

Hiện em đang lắp 1 máy CNC khổ 1m3 x 2m5 chạy động cơ Hybrid Servo kết hợp với hộp số tỷ lệ 1:5, chạy trên thanh răng 1,25M. Cái này chắc một số anh em trong diễn đàn chắc cũng làm rồi.  Các bác cho em hỏi là các cài đặt phần Motor tuning và thông số chọn số xung của động cơ sao cho phù hợp với ạ. Mà thêm nữa, em chạy 2 động cơ trục Y bằng loại động cơ này được không ah? Thanks!

----------


## solero

ppu = (Số xung (đặt trên driver) * tỉ lệ hộp số) / (số răng của bánh răng (ăn vào thanh răng) * pi * modul thanh răng)

Ví dụ đặt trên driver là 1000:

ppu = (1000 * 5)/(20 * 3,14159265358979 * 1.325) (bác hỏi lại nơi bán là modul thanh răng là 1.25 hay là 1.325 nhé)
ppu = 60,0584691

Bác đại gia thì chơi trục Y bằng 2 con này quá tốt.

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> ppu = (Số xung (đặt trên driver) * tỉ lệ hộp số) / (số răng của bánh răng (ăn vào thanh răng) * pi * modul thanh răng)
> 
> Ví dụ đặt trên driver là 1000:
> 
> ppu = (1000 * 5)/(20 * 3,14159265358979 * 1.325) (bác hỏi lại nơi bán là modul thanh răng là 1.25 hay là 1.325 nhé)
> ppu = 60,0584691
> 
> Bác đại gia thì chơi trục Y bằng 2 con này quá tốt.


thế này thì nó sẽ có sai số à bác, vì giá trị nó cũng tương đối, ra số thập phân mà. Em mua thấy nó ghi là 1.25, thanh răng chéo. em đang để trên driver là 2000, theo bác nên để bao nhiêu là hợp lý ah, tại em cũng chưa có kinh nghiệm về máy lớn như vậy. 
Phần hiệu chỉnh trong Motor tuning có phần gia tốc chắc phải chỉnh theo thực nghiệm ah?
Em cũng đại gia gì đâu, mấy anh em dựng máy, em phụ trách phần điện và cũng không phải bỏ tiền ra, có đồ rồi và lắp thôi. Chạy trục Y bằng 2 con này em cho chung chân PUL và chân DIR, do chưa lắp lên nên em không biết nó có bị gông nhau không nữa.

----------


## yeucnc

- nhân tiện vấn đề này em nêu cách đặt stepper mà đã làm: vì mach3 có chức năng tự tính thông số này, do vậy ban đầu em tính áng chừng sau đó mach3 tính giúp chuẩn luôn. Bác Kem đang dùng NC thì phần mền này có tính năng đó không bác.
- xin lỗi bác chủ thớt nếu có gì không phải
thank

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> - nhân tiện vấn đề này em nêu cách đặt stepper mà đã làm: vì mach3 có chức năng tự tính thông số này, do vậy ban đầu em tính áng chừng sau đó mach3 tính giúp chuẩn luôn. Bác Kem đang dùng NC thì phần mền này có tính năng đó không bác.
> - xin lỗi bác chủ thớt nếu có gì không phải
> thank


Bác nói rõ hơn được không ah. Làm thế nào để mach 3 tự tính được vậy bác.

----------


## solero

1. NCstudio không có chức năng này (hoặc em chưa tìm ra)

2. Mach 3 có chức năng auto calip. Quy trình (em copy được) như sau:
+ Mach 3 chay 1 đoạn
+ Bác dùng thước đo đoạn đó xem được bao nhiêu
+ Nhập lại quãng đường đó vào Mach3 sau đó Mach 3 tự tính toán ra thông số.

----------

huyquynhbk, skyway.cdt, yeucnc

----------


## yeucnc

> Bác nói rõ hơn được không ah. Làm thế nào để mach 3 tự tính được vậy bác.


 bác KEM đã nêu rồi bác nhé, em thì cơ bản cũng làm như bác kem nói chỉ khác 1 tý là theo 2 bước :
bước 1: bằng cách tính tỷ só truyền e tính được thông số tương đối, sau đó lắp múi dao vào đánh dấu và set X (chẳng hạn bằng 0) tiếp theo dùng lệnh g0 (vd g0x300) để máy di chuyển tự do; đo lại đoạn đó (vd nó là 310) ; nhập số đó vào ô kết quả khi đó mach3 sẽ tính cho mình thông số cần tìm.
bước 2 (chỉnh tinh) về nguyên tắc như bước 1 có điều khi đo (dù là thước kep vẫn rất có khả năng sai số (do việc đo khoảng cách 2 lỗ). để khắc phục em làm 1 file (hình chư nhật chẳng hạn) sau đó cho máy cắt, bây giờ dùng thước cắp đo các cạnh và tương tụ như bước 1 (khi cắt hình sẽ chỉnh được cả trục x và Y luôn; việc đo kẹp cạnh hình chữ nhật sẽ chính xác hơn đo lỗ)
 thank

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> bác KEM đã nêu rồi bác nhé, em thì cơ bản cũng làm như bác kem nói chỉ khác 1 tý là theo 2 bước :
> bước 1: bằng cách tính tỷ só truyền e tính được thông số tương đối, sau đó lắp múi dao vào đánh dấu và set X (chẳng hạn bằng 0) tiếp theo dùng lệnh g0 (vd g0x300) để máy di chuyển tự do; đo lại đoạn đó (vd nó là 310) ; nhập số đó vào ô kết quả khi đó mach3 sẽ tính cho mình thông số cần tìm.
> bước 2 (chỉnh tinh) về nguyên tắc như bước 1 có điều khi đo (dù là thước kep vẫn rất có khả năng sai số (do việc đo khoảng cách 2 lỗ). để khắc phục em làm 1 file (hình chư nhật chẳng hạn) sau đó cho máy cắt, bây giờ dùng thước cắp đo các cạnh và tương tụ như bước 1 (khi cắt hình sẽ chỉnh được cả trục x và Y luôn; việc đo kẹp cạnh hình chữ nhật sẽ chính xác hơn đo lỗ)
>  thank


Thanks các bác nhé!

----------


## solero

> bác KEM đã nêu rồi bác nhé, em thì cơ bản cũng làm như bác kem nói chỉ khác 1 tý là theo 2 bước :
> bước 1: bằng cách tính tỷ só truyền e tính được thông số tương đối, sau đó lắp múi dao vào đánh dấu và set X (chẳng hạn bằng 0) tiếp theo dùng lệnh g0 (vd g0x300) để máy di chuyển tự do; đo lại đoạn đó (vd nó là 310) ; nhập số đó vào ô kết quả khi đó mach3 sẽ tính cho mình thông số cần tìm.
> bước 2 (chỉnh tinh) về nguyên tắc như bước 1 có điều khi đo (dù là thước kep vẫn rất có khả năng sai số (do việc đo khoảng cách 2 lỗ). để khắc phục em làm 1 file (hình chư nhật chẳng hạn) sau đó cho máy cắt, bây giờ dùng thước cắp đo các cạnh và tương tụ như bước 1 (khi cắt hình sẽ chỉnh được cả trục x và Y luôn; việc đo kẹp cạnh hình chữ nhật sẽ chính xác hơn đo lỗ)
>  thank


Hoặc là tính theo công thức hoặc là bác sắm một cái thước kẹp cực chuẩn

----------

skyway.cdt, yeucnc

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Hoặc là tính theo công thức hoặc là bác sắm một cái thước kẹp cực chuẩn


Thế chạy 2 động cơ trục Y sử dụng động cơ HBS liệu có được không bác?

----------


## solero

> Thế chạy 2 động cơ trục Y sử dụng động cơ HBS liệu có được không bác?


Ngon quá ý chứ. Nhà ta thường cắt giảm chi phí nên mới để trục Y step thường. Nhớ đảo chiều là được

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Ngon quá ý chứ. Nhà ta thường cắt giảm chi phí nên mới để trục Y step thường. Nhớ đảo chiều là được


Thanks bác! Em đang làm cơ khí con này, xong thử xem sao. Hề

----------


## solero

> Thanks bác! Em đang làm cơ khí con này, xong thử xem sao. Hề


Có nút "Cám ơn" đấy bác

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Có nút "Cám ơn" đấy bác


Bác cho em hỏi ngu tí. Hai động cơ đấu chung chân PUL và DIR, muốn hai con chạy ngược chiều nhau thì cần phải đảo pha đúng không ah?
Nghĩa là 1 động cơ thì đấu A+A-B+B- còn động cơ kia thì B+B-A+A- đúng không ah?

----------


## solero

> Bác cho em hỏi ngu tí. Hai động cơ đấu chung chân PUL và DIR, muốn hai con chạy ngược chiều nhau thì cần phải đảo pha đúng không ah?
> Nghĩa là 1 động cơ thì đấu A+A-B+B- còn động cơ kia thì B+B-A+A- đúng không ah?


Đấu con 1 là: A+ A- B+ B- và con 2 là: A- A+ B+ B- nhé.

Với động cơ bước 2 pha thường (không có encoder) thì làm vậy được, nhưng với Hybrid Step thì phải đấu đúng chân và có công tắc (SW) gạt đảo chiều.

Với Alpha Step thì phải dùng bộ đảo chiều (IC 74HC04) để đảo tín hiệu DIR.

----------

anhcos, skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Đấu con 1 là: A+ A- B+ B- và con 2 là: A- A+ B+ B- nhé.
> 
> Với động cơ bước 2 pha thường (không có encoder) thì làm vậy được, nhưng với Hybrid Step thì phải đấu đúng chân và có công tắc (SW) gạt đảo chiều.
> 
> Với Alpha Step thì phải dùng bộ đảo chiều (IC 74HC04) để đảo tín hiệu DIR.


Em làm với động cơ bước đảo pha thì được. tưởng động cơ này cũng vậy. thế tóm lại là em đấu như bác chỉ là ok chứ ah, tại tủ điện đang lắp dở, chưa lôi ra test. Mà thêm công tắc đảo chiều làm gì bác, e tưởng chỉ đấu như bác nói là ok rồi.

----------


## solero

> Em làm với động cơ bước đảo pha thì được. tưởng động cơ này cũng vậy. thế tóm lại là em đấu như bác chỉ là ok chứ ah, tại tủ điện đang lắp dở, chưa lôi ra test. Mà thêm công tắc đảo chiều làm gì bác, e tưởng chỉ đấu như bác nói là ok rồi.


Động cơ Hybrid và Alpha mà đảo dây là báo lỗi ngay. Trên Driver Hybrid có một cái SW dảo chiều sẵn rồi. Gạt 1 phát là đảo được.

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Động cơ Hybrid và Alpha mà đảo dây là báo lỗi ngay. Trên Driver Hybrid có một cái SW dảo chiều sẵn rồi. Gạt 1 phát là đảo được.


OK! Em làm được rồi, 2 con đấu như nhau, gạt cái SW5 là được.

----------

